# Female Yote Down



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Went out yesterday evening with a buddy to capture some predator hunting on film. He was running the camera and I had the crossbow in hopes of calling in the bobcat I'm after. On the second stand this young female comes creeping in. It wasn't a comfortable shot for me with the crossbow so I told Tristan to take it. He was able to run the camera on her and drop her in her tracks at the same time. It was extremely cool. Glad my buddy got his first coyote and we saved a bunch of deer today!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice.. Congrats to your friend. I miss the green of southern Arizona.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to Tristan ! You too for calling her in.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Getting greener by the day! It finally stopped raining here about an hour ago. Started at 1am this morning. Ground is getting super saturated!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt and thanks for sharing.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Grats on your kill---"Way to Shoot' em Dead"*

*SB*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to both of you on the coyote !!


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks! I should have the video up tomorrow morning!


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice...can't wait to see the video.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work on the video and taking out a deer killer in the making...................


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great video... I subscribed to your YouTube channel, it's the first one I have subscribed to!
Eric aka azpredatorhunter


----------

